# How to Build Riser Steps into Jacuzzi Tub



## simo711 (Mar 11, 2013)

We purchased a home with a nice Jacuzzi tub but it's a bit high for my wife to step into. I've seen some beautiful pictures of one or two riser steps and would love to build something like them. I have attached our bathtub and circled where I'd like the steps to go. Let me know your thoughts and if there are any websites out there with instructions for building these riser steps.

Thanks for your help! :thumbsup:

Chris

PS...here's a sample picture of riser steps:


----------



## simo711 (Mar 11, 2013)

Could someone tell me if I'm explaining myself correctly? Aren't the steps called Riser Steps? Any suggestions?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why not just a simple to build platform?
To do it right with steps would involve having to take that whole side apart and rebuild the whole thing.
It would be a whole lot safer for her to sit on the side of the tub and swing her legs over the side then having to stand on the side of that tub to step into it.


----------



## simo711 (Mar 11, 2013)

This is a great idea...she was wanting something a bit fancy and currently does sit and swing her legs over. =-)


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

simo711 said:


> This is a great idea...she was wanting something a bit fancy and currently does sit and swing her legs over. =-)


That's also safer than the steps. When you step down there is a greater risk of slipping.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Step are dangerous---I've removed them from every whirlpool that I've re done in the last 5 or 6 years---

Before making permanent steps===build some temporary ones and see if you like them---


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

From your picture -
looks like you've got a toilet to the left -
where the red circle is -
If you put step/steps there -
You're going to encroach on the toilet.
To the right - looks like a door -
You might encroach on the door.
Try something "temporary" and see!

RF

Might want to think about "grab-bars" - "hand railing"!


----------



## leenamark1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Great thoughts! Steps could be slippery in the bathroom, at the same time it will cost much to build it entirely. What about keeping something there to go up the tub whenever you need it?


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

You could go to any spa supply store and pick up a set of spa steps for less than $100. There are some made of a resin material that comes in various colors.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks "Dav Sal"!
They wouldn't clear the toilet or the door.
(They look good, though!)


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

These work well in a hospital setting. Not very pretty but small, portable and not too pricey. You can just grab it by the handle and put it away in the closet when not in use. Step stool with handle.


----------

